# Hometown Pics - Custer County Idaho



## GaryFish

I was back in my hometown of Challis, Idaho on Monday for work. On the way home, I stopped to take a few pictures. None of these have been touched up - only cropped. Enjoy.


----------



## Dunkem

Nice shooting Gary.


----------



## GaryFish

Thanks. I really like that picture of the pronghorn. She is starting to flare her rump hair to warn the others. The buck standing behind her wasn't ready to flare things yet, just checking things out. 

To me, there is something other-worldly about pronghorn. They just seem like they don't belong on this continent. They might be my favorite of the big game animals for just the interesting look and sheer beauty.


----------



## longbow

Beautiful Gary. I've always loved the Challis area. You're luck to have grown up there.


----------



## bekins24

Looks like you were pretty close to the deer and antelope or you had a good lense on the camera!


----------



## AJ13

Awesome pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 3arabians

Thanks for sharing Gary. Challis is now on my list of potential retirement destinations!


----------



## Finnegan

Cool shots! Thanks for posting them. I'm planning to take 93 to Missoula in a couple weeks.


----------



## GaryFish

bekins24 said:


> Looks like you were pretty close to the deer and antelope or you had a good lense on the camera!


Both really. Close enough to smell them. But was also using a Nikon DSLR 18 mp with the 200 mm zoom.


----------



## GaryFish

3arabians said:


> Thanks for sharing Gary. Challis is now on my list of potential retirement destinations!


Beautiful place for sure. And though I loved growing up there, I would not choose to live there again. The place has been through many boom/bust cycles, and the town shows it. For retirement, access to medical is pretty difficult. Any kind of good health care support is 150 miles away. But oh my, the beauty of the area, the Salmon River, the mountains, and the wildlife - it is a paradise in that regard.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Finnegan said:


> Cool shots! Thanks for posting them. I'm planning to take 93 to Missoula in a couple weeks.


Be sure to stop by 93 Outdoor Sports in Salmon and say hi to Jason. Fill up with gas, buy some bullets. Man I have had some good times up in that country. From Stanley up to North Fork.....I love every inch of it.

Those pics are great representations of a really special place.------SS


----------

